# Anxious People interested in CBT check out Dr. David Burns



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

The name of the book is "FEELING GOOD" by David Burns, MD. Great stuff, all about the basics of CBT, a very good introduction. IT has already made me feel better.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sipder, I am glad you have found something that is helping.







Were you ever able to get a hold of the therapist by you I recommended?


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Actually That woman never got back to me. But I emailed Dr. David Burns (the one who wrote the book "feeling good" ) and he suggested a CBT Psychotherapist in my area (he is good friends with him). Lucky I was able to get in and I go see him on friday for the first time.I will let everyone know how it goes. Keep your fingers crossed, I've tried everything else, lord knows!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good luck Spider, the one women also works for the USF, so maybe she is just way busy or away, sorry to hear that I think she would have been good because she had IBS.Anyway good luck with this route. I am sure it will help you.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi spider:I'm glad you were able to find someone! Keep us updated on how it goes.







JeanG


----------

